# New Multiplex Phoenix Design



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

I wanted to combine the efficiency of my wooden Phoenix model with the ergonomical grip of The Cutlass.

So I changed the grip of the original Phoenix and laminated more multiplex to my 19 mm board. Then rounding and sanding.

I am really pleased with the outcome, one of my smallest, most simple slingshots - but also one of my best models so far.

Hammergrip style of course.




























Jörg


----------



## lucifer93 (May 4, 2010)

Amazing work again, i love it


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

SSOTM October. Can you post a picture with bands attached?


----------



## USASlingshot (Feb 25, 2010)

Nice. Joerg, can you check you inbox for a message I sent you. Thanks


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Looks very pretty and grippy. Excellent work!


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

This is strong enough for double hunterband strength.

No grooves, they aren't needed and weaken the forks.

I just love this design!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Joerg, it looks strong enough for a lot more than double hunter bands, LOL!


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Not only a great metal worker but now an awesome wood worker too. Is there an end to your talents Joerg? Will you one day be on American Idol? ( Or should I say German Idol) Hah! Great design and awesome work on that frame Bud! Flatband


----------



## baumstamm (Jan 16, 2010)

looks very nice, your woodworking skils are getting better and better!


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

Thanks, Baumstamm, coming from you this compliment is more than valuable.

It is funny, you would think that if you can master steel, wood is easy. Not so. You have to relearn how to use your tools (and brains).

Jörg


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Very pretty Joerg, looks like fancy pocket furniture!


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

Very nice my friend!!!


----------



## mxred91 (Aug 8, 2010)

That is a mighty grip. What tools did you use to shape it? Nice looking with the multiplex layers!


----------



## huey224 (Apr 12, 2010)

That is so awsome


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

That's the most beautiful that you have made.


----------



## Darb (Sep 14, 2010)

Looks lovely and immensely strong.

Forgive the n00bie question, but does the wide shallow fork design pose a slightly increased risk of fork hits, or is it done to help offset draw-torque (and fatigue) on the wrist with extra strong bands, or possibly both ?


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

Never had any fork hits, the fork width prevents that. And yes, the low fork is essential for powerful bands.

Jörg


----------



## joseph_curwen (Feb 8, 2010)

Beautiful indeed


----------



## Darb (Sep 14, 2010)

Looking forward to some hyper-mach speed readings. You may have to use ceramic shot, just so they don't melt in the atmosphere at those speeds.


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

Here is a pic with 3cm x 2cm x 20cm Thera Gold, very good for lighter ammo. It is a great shooter, one of my best designs so far.


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

It is nice


----------



## 919h (Aug 27, 2010)

Very nice design !


----------



## geckko (Sep 9, 2010)

Hi

very cool slingshot


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

Hey George, you always creating beauty with your slingshots. I really believe that you are a geneous and always hungry to create new forks for slinshots. Great job!!!


----------

